# General > Literature >  Looking for a jox

## Invisible

What's that witty animal over there
This animal is cheeky and has little hair
Has been compared to a kind of fox
No he isn't foxy he's just a jox

He has a weakness from his incite
and its better looking that kryptonite
Its not Sporran, Wifie or Laguna
In fact its pint size Katie Melua

And now he's gone into hiding
and away from Internet guiding
His health is of our concern
Hope its not long before he returns

----------


## teenybash

Excellent.............. :Wink:

----------


## ©Amethyst

Brilliant!  :Smile:  Thank you, your literary gems are fantastic!

----------


## wicker8

love it  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Ha ha. Very good! ::

----------

